# which nano /ceramic sealant choose ?



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi guy's I've finished my wax 
I would changing for sealant protection ,is that nano /ceramic sealant are better then others ?

thank's


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd opt for car pro cquartz if it's your first


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

thank U Kimo 
Cquartz was my first option , good reviews from many users 

Can you tell me something about the brand Gyeon ?
their products looks like a lot those Car pro


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

gérard83 said:


> Can you tell me something about the brand Gyeon ?
> their products looks like a lot those Car pro


Nailed it!
Go for the ones that innovate, not follow...


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Where does GTechniq fit in to the hierarchy of sealants?
I currently have C1 with 2 coats of EXO applied a few hours later and it has certainly held up well. The EXO is beginning to show signs (on some panels) that it is nearing the end of its life after about 8 months. However for most of that time the beading and water repellence has been better than any other product I have used. It is certainly more expensive than the likes of CQuartz but I haven't tried many other modern sealants so I don't know which are the best products and which just have the best advertising/PR departments.


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

order placed 
carpro Cquartz 

for a good job ...step by step 
here is how I would proceed ... give me your advice 
I washing :carpro reset shampoo
II clay :bilt hamber 
III deep decontamination : carpro Iron X soap gel ...by hand with mitt
IV carpro Reflect 
V carpro Eraser 
VI Cquartz


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Prewash: Surfex HD 20%
I washing :carpro reset shampoo
II clay :bilt hamber 
III deep decontamination : carpro Iron X soap gel ...by hand with mitt and tar remover
IV carpro Reflect 
V carpro Eraser 
VI Cquartz


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

First decon,then clay!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Blackmondie said:


> Nailed it!
> Go for the ones that innovate, not follow...


Well then you'd want Tac System instead of these two! :lol:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Haven't seen TAC releasing Essence 
Thats why I go with Wolfs Chemicals, gtechniq and liquid elements


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> Haven't seen TAC releasing Essence
> Thats why I go with Wolfs Chemicals, gtechniq and liquid elements


Apparently car pro isn't tac anymore

Gtechniq is rebranded tho ..


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Would go with Cquarts UK for a first time user as it is pretty easy to use.



Kimo said:


> Apparently car pro isn't tac anymore
> 
> Gtechniq is rebranded tho ..


Any chance you know by who? Im trying to find the doppelganger of Crystal Serum! Pm me if you dont want to say here.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Apparently car pro isn't tac anymore
> 
> Gtechniq is rebranded tho ..


I know carpro isn't anymore 
Gtechniq is rebranded, so is carbon collective, but not from TAC systems


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Would go for kamikaze collection ISM or Miyabi coating !
Miyabi was very easy to apply much easier than Gyeon Mohos or Gtechniq C1 I used previously. On my car now 4 month and 8k still going as strong as when I just applied it .


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

What does it matter if Carpro or Gyeon or vice verse? Just go with what takes your fancy. We can all say a different product - you may or may not, get on with it. Everyone is different.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gtechniq c1 is a lot easier to use than carpro uk. Doesn't smear about no where as much. 
But carpro beads better and for longer.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Apparently car pro isn't tac anymore
> 
> Gtechniq is rebranded tho ..


I've always thought that Gtechniq wash looks and smells just like Duragloss but that's as far as my thoughts go.


----------



## CJohnson (Sep 2, 2014)

Kimo said:


> I'd opt for car pro cquartz if it's your first


id second this CQUK is great to use


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gérard83 said:


> Hi guy's I've finished my wax
> I would changing for sealant protection ,is that nano /ceramic sealant are better then others ?
> 
> thank's


Stick to the Japanese made ones if you can, they are easily better than the others. 

I would recommend Kamikaze Miyabi for those new to coatings, it's the easiest one I've ever used out of the masses I've got and tried, but it's still a pro quality coating. :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> I know carpro isn't anymore
> Gtechniq is rebranded, so is carbon collective, but not from TAC systems


Carbon Collective isn't :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Stick to the Japanese made ones if you can, they are easily better than the others.


In which ways?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Carbon Collective isn't :thumb:


Carbon collective is rebranded Art De Shine isn't it?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

heh - love all this super-sleuth stuff going on on DW.

Here's my 2p on it from our POV.

Correct - we don't manufacture all our products - we are now formulating some but not all.

Are we a brand that is just a complete rebrand of another brand? Absolutely not. 

Of our product line of 31 different products, you can count on one hand the products that are "off the shelf". All other lines we have worked extensively with our 8 different Formulators and our Accredited Detailers to produce products that we feel hit the sweet spot of a combination of performance, ease of application and price.

And as you know this is an ongoing process - we bring to market new versions of product as and when we and our Accredited Detailers are entirely satisfied that we have something that pushes the performance/ease of application and price envelope further down the road.

We are currently working on improvements on four of our product lines - two of which I hope to have out by the end of Q1. Plus I am looking at bringing out a further 10 products but these will be aimed squarely at the marine market.

As is so often in life - staying on the right path requires dexterity and an open mind. And the more you find out about it the more surprising it often turns out to be. Rest assured our focus has and will always be about maximising customer satisfaction. If we or any other business for that matter strays from this - their demise will only be a matter of time.


----------

